# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Sa  jave qendron  1  sondazh  ne  faqe

## Vinjol

O  Cuna sa  jave e  keni  ju 1  soindazh ne faqe 
jo  per gje  po  i  beri  nja 2  muaj   ky  sondazh  
apo   v/l   thuj

----------


## Vinjol

e shof  se  askush   nuk  qenka  ketu e  askujt  nuk i  interesoka

----------

